# Long Flush bolts



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

An installer installed for me a double 24 inch pine door for interior office

he used a surface external metal bolt to hold the passive door in place.

the problem i found is that every time i open teh active door, the passive shakes and metal makes noise.

I told him i need flush bolts (top and low) for door to hold in place.
He said that the lower one will nto work becsause it wont go through the 1/4 inch carpet.

The 1 inch throw will not reach.

what is the best solution to keep this door stable? is there flush locks with longer than 1 inch throws?

is it fair to charge $50 per flush bolt to install this - this does not include the price of flush bolt?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could find locks with a longer throw. What an installer charges is between you and the installer. I would probably have charged more. 

The 1" throw may be adequate in some installations. What you might need is a strikeplate both on the top one and the one at the bottom. For the bottom it provides a firm edge to hold the bolt, and can be shimmed to finish just below the door edge. It trims out the carpet to receive the bolt.












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

is it better to use strikeplate instead of having bolt go straight into the upper peice of wood?

how would you screw the strike plate to bottom peice if there is carpet. Does it go on top of plywood under the carpet?

how do you really know the length of throw needed, i have 1/2 inch space between bottom of door and carpet adn i think the carpet is 1/4 inch thick. would i need 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 inch throw?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use the strikeplate on the wood header, and on top of the carpet. If not, the wood would get wiggled worn, and so would the carpet. The strikeplate would screw through the carpet into the floor. It may be necessary to shim the plate to fit the proximity of the door.












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

*bolt*

I am not sure i fully understand you.

what size of strikeplate you would use? and would it get screwed on top of carpet to the plywood under carpet.

what kind of flush bolts and throw i would need to do this too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

smk said:


> I am not sure i fully understand you.
> 
> what size of strikeplate you would use? and would it get screwed on top of carpet to the plywood under carpet.
> 
> what kind of flush bolts and throw i would need to do this too.


Two basic ways to do it. One would be a surface mounted slide bolt that mounts to the inside face of the door at the top and bottom. The other way is a mortised lock that gets mounted on the edge of the door at the top and the bottom. Both locks come with a strike plate.












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

*bolt*

i want the ones installed into the edge. woultd the plate be screwed to the plywood under carpet?

the installer tells me that 1 inch throw will not be enough to go through carpet.

how do you determine the size and type of flush bolt i need for an interior door. do they come with 1 1/4 throw or 1 1/2 inch throw or 2 inch throw?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

smk said:


> i want the ones installed into the edge. woultd the plate be screwed to the plywood under carpet?
> 
> the installer tells me that 1 inch throw will not be enough to go through carpet.
> 
> how do you determine the size and type of flush bolt i need for an interior door. do they come with 1 1/4 throw or 1 1/2 inch throw or 2 inch throw?


Read post #2 & #4. 












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

I did. it answers somehow how the plate goes into the floor. I could not figure out how you determine the lenght on the throw needed and what size these come with?

I guess you would cut a small piece of carpet and make space for that plate. right?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

smk said:


> I did. it answers somehow how the plate goes into the floor. I could not figure out how you determine the lenght on the throw needed and what size these come with?
> 
> I guess you would cut a small piece of carpet and make space for that plate. right?


That hardware installed properly on the edge of the door is long enough to make it to the plate. You could trim the carpet and mount the plate (with shims) to keep it high enough. Or, shim under the carpet, and mount the plate right on top of the carpet.












 









.


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

i see what you are saying. the plate can be adjusted so the 1 inch throw can get in. right?
how do shims look like?

i am confused about the side and mortized bolt. I want the bolt to be in the 1 3/8 thickness on the door which is sort of invisible. is this the side type?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

if you just want it to stop wiggling. lets see you said 1/2" to the carpet, carpet around 1/2" dep on the quality, your pad 3/8 to 5/8 avrg.
i would take a piece of hard wood maybe 1 1/2" sq. cut a slice in the carpet just enough to get the piece in. rounding off the corners will get you a smaller cutt. remove the pad in that spot. glue or fasten dep on wood or concrete floor, your pc in place. glue your carpet over the block clean out the hole and walla. you dont want that thing sticking up to much, there WILL be a day bothe doors are open and your gonna catch a toe


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ooops didnt finish, hate when that happens.
as cab-man said you should be able to get a 1 in flush bolt, go to our local door company. if you need to extend the door, you can add a pc to the botton about 1 1/2 or so, then you can install flushbolt a little lower. just above dragging the carpet


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

*flush bolt*

is not there any flush bolts with 1 1/4 opr 1 1/2 throw?

I was thinking also of small bridge plate (two screws and one hole for throw) that gets installed over carptet beneath door.

The hole in the middle of plate should be little high and fit under the 1 3/8 edige of door.

that piece gets screwed into the plywood floor. The flush bolt throw goes into the hole of this to hold the bottom firm.

what do you think the two options above.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont think your gonnas jind a flush bolt that long, but you can look


----------



## smk (Nov 11, 2010)

*bolt*

what about the palte with raise hole in the middle.

do you think that wiill work if i can fine a plate that shape in the store or web.


----------

